# Απόστροφος πότε μπαίνει; Πότε όχι; Παράδειγμα: "που 'λεγαν", "που 'καναν"



## lil (Sep 20, 2011)

Με έχει προβληματίσει το ζήτημα της αποστρόφου στα παραδείγματα 

"που 'λεγαν", "που καναν".
Οι παραπάνω περιπτώσεις είναι αφαίρεσης. Θα μπεί απόστροφος;
Υπάρχει κανόνας που λέει ότι η απόστροφος μπαίνει όταν αφαιρείται τονούμενη συλλαβή.

Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει παραπάνω ή να ξεδιαλύνει το τοπίο σύμφωνα με τις αποστρόφους;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 20, 2011)

Απόστροφος στη λέξη που υπέστη την αφαίρεση στη συμπροφορά, και κενό μεταξύ των λέξεων: που ’λεγαν, που ’καναν.

ΥΓ Στην απλή αφαίρεση (της μορφής _εξωκλήσι > ξωκλήσι_) δεν σημειώνεται απόστροφος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 20, 2011)

Αν θυμάμαι σωστά τα ελληνικά μου, αν τονίζονται δεν χρειάζεται απόστροφος (που λέγαν, που κάναν). Αλλιώς υποδηλώνει ότι ήταν τονισμένα στην αύξηση (έλεγαν, έκαναν) κι έπαθαν αφαίρεση.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 20, 2011)

Κάτσε με την ευκαιρία να λινκάρουμε κιόλας:

Αν είναι να 'ρθει θέ' να 'ρθεί
πώχει
Αποδώ κι αποκεί
Έκθλιψη σε λόγια κείμενα


----------



## Zazula (Sep 20, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Αν θυμάμαι σωστά τα ελληνικά μου, αν τονίζονται δεν χρειάζεται απόστροφος (που λέγαν, που κάναν).


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, τα λέγαν & κάναν δεν είναι από τα έλεγαν & έκαναν αλλά από τα λέγανε & κάνανε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 20, 2011)

Ο ίδιος τύπος είναι τέλος πάντων, αν κι εγώ νομίζω ότι έρχονται από τα παλιότερα ελέγαν κι εκάναν. Άλλωστε και το λέγανε και κάνανε είναι από τα ελέγανε κι εκάνανε, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## lil (Sep 21, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ...νομίζω λίγο ξεκαθάρισε το τοπίο, αν και νομίζω απ'τα υπόλοιπα threads που διάβασα ότι υπάρχει μια σχετική σύγχιση επί του θέματος.


----------



## colurosa (Sep 13, 2015)

Προσοχή στο:
"στο είπα ότι θα έρθει"

είναι σου το  είπα ή σ' το είπα


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 13, 2015)

Το σωστό είναι «σ' το είπα», και όχι «στο είπα», αλλά και το δεύτερο είναι τόσο διαδεδομένο πλέον, που έχει καθιερωθεί. Δηλαδή, εγώ αυτό χρησιμοποιώ, δεδομένου κιόλας ότι στον υπότιτλο σού γλιτώνει δύο (πολύτιμους) χαρακτήρες.

Και βέβαια, μπορείς να πεις «σου το είπα», αλλά πολλές φορές στον προφορικό λόγο χρησιμοποιούμε το «σ' το / στο».


----------



## daeman (Sep 13, 2015)

...
[h=1]Αυτή την απόστροφο να μη σ’ τη βάλω;[/h]


----------

